

Parody Color Competitor - javery
http://reality.li/

======
lsb
There was also a competitor to Second Life, First Life.
[http://www.boingboing.net/2007/01/21/first_life_sl_parody.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2007/01/21/first_life_sl_parody.html)

One of the selling points was "Fornicate using your actual genitals!".

------
kacy
I like their API. :-)

hello(name) Greet name. Typically required to initiate further interaction.

~~~
kwantam
In some cases I am experiencing trouble when using the hello() function call.
It would appear that certain high performance instances are optimized to only
accept() hello()s from other high performance instances, and will not respond
to some or all other instances.

Is there somewhere I can report a bug?

~~~
nekgrim
Also, highters instances can do words-injection and MITM attack between me and
the other user. And i can't react !

------
yahelc
Their API seems too complicated. Can't they just support JSON? It'd be way
easier to parse.

------
Geee
I've been beta testing their API for a while now. Sometimes it's hard to
initiate wanted actions with other users, but I guess it's OK in most use
cases.

------
scrrr
Has several vulnerabilities some of which include sweet-talk and wearing a
nice suit. Hashtags may include side-effects.

------
Ben_Dean
good, now that joke's been made.

The API is weak, though. Everyone knows you lead with something interesting,
and go to the name only after an actual conversation. UNLESS you're using
friend-based authentication, where a third party initiates the handshake.

------
minalecs
relevant image

<http://i.imgur.com/2OD93.jpg>

